# ищу ноты



## Nikolai Ryskov (4 Окт 2011)

Пожалуйста, у кого есть эти ноты, 
Posthumna Sonata by Davor Bobic, 
вышлите на e-mail:[email protected]


----------



## VladNo (4 Окт 2011)

Ноты высланы на майл.


----------



## Krakatao (7 Окт 2011)

и мне пожалуйста [email protected] =)


----------



## bombastic (28 Ноя 2012)

пришлите пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## barselona199223 (25 Дек 2017)

Пришлите ноты пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## avm (29 Дек 2017)

Всем предновогоднего! Нужны ноты:   дуэт баян-фортепиано уровня 4-5 класс ДМШ, эстрадно-джазового репертуара. Может кто богат?


----------



## Анна Васильевна (30 Дек 2017)

avm писал:


> avm написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Всем предновогоднего! Нужны ноты:   дуэт баян-фортепиано уровня 4-5 класс ДМШ, эстрадно-джазового репертуара. Может кто богат?


----------



## avm (31 Дек 2017)

Анна Васильевна, с наступающим НГ! Большое спасибо за ноты))


----------



## Анна Васильевна (31 Дек 2017)

avm писал:


> Анна Васильевна, с наступающим НГ! Большое спасибо за ноты))


И Вас с наступающим новым годом! Всех благ!


----------

